# pouter pigeons anf thief pouters



## king newbie (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi guys, 

My brother has passed away and he had some thief pouters that am going to take with me since he loved these pigeons I thought that it would be the thing to do. 
The problem is that I have no idea on how to train them now to fly at my house. He also has 2 young pigeons 3 months old that I believe he hadn't flown them yet and I also don't know what to do with them in regards to training.... Can somebody please help me.....


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

Look up palomeros cubanos on google and you will find many resources on that forum. If you need any more help after that you can pm me.


----------



## king newbie (Oct 13, 2011)

I have been on that site but couldn't find any help


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your loss.
So you moved all these birds to your house right?
Did you take the lofts too or build new ones?
I am going to assume you took his lofts which is good and will make it all the faster to get these birds back up.
Keep them locked up for awhile, I would say about a month.
This will give them time to view their surroundings.
After that take them into your yard in baskets to see even more that they could not from in the loft.
Make sure they are on a tight feeding schedule. We feed once a day for our flyers and in the evening.


----------



## king newbie (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks az.

Yes I have taken the boxes that he kept them in. It's like a 12 pack stack of cages. Everyone is seperate in there own box and he ha... Thanks for the had one that is completely close which his friend told me that it was the one that he used to thief with... Thanks for the advice....


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Sounds like a bunch of breeding cages?
You should consider building them a loft.


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Azcorbin those aren't breeding boxes. The posters are all kept in separate boxes so there dont fight with each other and keeps them in the mood so to speak. They are also called Casanova pigeons. King newbie there should be someone near you that flies them. they are easy to rehome and it should take you about 2 to 4 weeks with the aid of a settling cage. http://palomeroscubanos.com/foro/ this is the site I use but run it through Google translator. Would like to add more but time to eat.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Tell me a little more about this casanova boxes? Is this something mainly used for Pouters or what? They still in all year?


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes they are in the box all year long. And the way I understand it is only for thief pouters. look up Ladron and trampa autimatica on youtube for a little more insight. In Miami there are 2 clubs that you can join to test your bird against others. http://palomeroscubanos.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=26196 
http://palomeroscubanos.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=14787


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks, I get the idea behind it now. I always thought they just trapped into a loft. This however makes since and is a lot more in depth than I would have thought. 

King you should post some pics of the birds!


----------



## king newbie (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the information Logan and the rest of the guys here. I will post up some pictures when I get a chance.......


----------



## king newbie (Oct 13, 2011)

http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg110/saranmiguel24/2hx24h5.jpg

http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg110/saranmiguel24/picture009jv.jpg

http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg110/saranmiguel24/picture010y.jpg

Here are a few pictures. I don't have all his birds I decided to give a few to his close friends and I stayed with 4......


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice looking buchon. I would keep the locked up and breed out of each pair before I would fly the old birds. Just in case a hawk hits one. They are great to watch when they are working a bird to your house. You can even use the top boxes as the trap just hook a string on it but you have to get a comfy chair. Go to any of the pet shows in Miami and get an automatic trap made out aluminum. Don't know how your Spanish is but ask for a trampa autimatica at the pet shop and they will help you.


----------



## king newbie (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks I will check out the pet shop. My Spanish is pretty fluent. My parents are cuban lol


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

That's great. Half of my pigeon racing club are Cuban and they got me in to them, but my Spanish is really bad. I hope you have fun with them.


----------



## Parlor Fan (Jan 20, 2009)

I am flying my Cuban Pouters from my loft basically like Homers for now.Mine have been chased several times by Cooper's Hawks and so far have done great at evading them.
They are starting to fight a bit more now that they are maturing so I'm going to have to sort them very soon.
Sorry to hear about your Brothers passing K.N. I think you'll have fun flying the Pouters once you get it all figured out.
Mark Wilson


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Mark good to hear your birds are doing well. I just picked up a silver hen that's 2 months old from a buddy out of his best hen. I caught a Cuban pouter a month ago but it was when training the racers. Got him resettled and flying around the house but a sharpshin hawk got him coming down to land. He was to wounded for me to help him. He ways a beautiful bird. Good luck to everyone and there buchons.


----------



## Parlor Fan (Jan 20, 2009)

I had to run to town(actually to a bigger city) and when I came home my neighbor,who flies Homers, said the Cooper was sitting on his loft this morning and flew towards my place.I had 6 Cubanos out and just called them all in so no losses.
Sorry to hear about your bird getting caught logangrmnr. 
I put my Parlos from the NYBS in my greenhouse for awhile to make sure they didn't pick up a disease there last weekend. This past Monday a Cooper got in there thru a messed up roof vent. I shot a few pics and will have to figure out how to post them on here.


----------



## king newbie (Oct 13, 2011)

Here are some more pictures of the buchones.

http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg110/saranmiguel24/aw973n.jpg

http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg110/saranmiguel24/IMAG1110.jpg

http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg110/saranmiguel24/xkx9ue.jpg

http://static.photobucket.com/playe....com/albums/gg110/saranmiguel24/VIDEO0013.mp4

And a video of my thief.... Hope you guys like them.


----------



## king newbie (Oct 13, 2011)

*some more pictures.*

http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg110/saranmiguel24/IMAG1148.jpg

http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg110/saranmiguel24/481x480.jpg

http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg110/saranmiguel24/IMAG1168.jpg

http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg110/saranmiguel24/IMAG1145.jpg


Hope you guys enjoy the pics. I will try to put up a video of them in action.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

First sorry about your brother
it cool what your doing about keeping some of your brother birds .but i recommend that you make a loft for those birds and put the boxes inside the loft ,here a some idea from a link by pigeon-talk http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Great pics KP, I look forward to some videos!



Rafael/PR said:


> First sorry about your brother
> it cool what your doing about keeping some of your brother birds .but i recommend that you make a loft for those birds and put the boxes inside the loft ,here a some idea from a link by pigeon-talk http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm


You must not have read the thread. That is not how these birds are flown.
Each cock gets his own little home to bring captured hens back to. 
Putting them all in a loft together would not be as successful.


----------



## Parlor Fan (Jan 20, 2009)

Great pics !!!
Your White cockbird sure is sweet !!!


----------

